
A List of Career Limiting Moves to Blow Up Your Future - mycodebreaks
https://www.financialsamurai.com/a-list-of-career-limiting-moves-to-blow-up-your-life/
======
star-techate
> 3\. Not speaking Swahili. If your boss is from Swaziland, then you need to
> know everything there is about Tanzania or Kenya.

Ha ha, pretty good. They snuck a serious-sounding joke item into an otherwise
good list.

> 14\. Writing an open letter to your boss.

Needs to go on a separate list, titled something like "Fun Ways to Quit Your
Job"

> BONUS: Being a jackass outside of the work place.

Needs to go on a separate list, titled "The author of a list tells you how he
vindictively sabotaged someone's career for expressing mild annoyance in a way
the author did not care for."

Replace it, on this list, with "having a social media account".

Just don't.

